# ISO dog club S. Ga



## Justin8421 (Mar 17, 2016)

I know this is a long shot but looking for a club within 2 hours of Jax, FL. To hog hunt with dogs. Cash in hand and clean background check and clean criminal history. 

I run a still hunt club in Fargo, Ga for deer hunting but just need somewhere in able to catch hogs


----------



## shawtpop74 (Apr 3, 2016)

Justin8421 said:


> I know this is a long shot but looking for a club within 2 hours of Jax, FL. To hog hunt with dogs. Cash in hand and clean background check and clean criminal history.
> 
> I run a still hunt club in Fargo, Ga for deer hunting but just need somewhere in able to catch hogs


Tru in Abbeville  ga.is about 3hrs away.


----------

